# Translate



## Le_Conquisteur

Translate this sentence to the Rumanian
 
_You are the friend of iulia , I am Martin of Peru_
_You Remember to Me_

Bye


----------



## Trisia

Hi, Conquisteur.

Maybe it would be better if you gave us the sentence in Spanish, as well? I'm not sure I understand what you mean.
This friend, is it a girl or a boy?

Here's a try... but it's a lot better if you give the Spanish version too.
_Eşti prietena Iuliei, eu sunt Martin din Peru.
Mă mai ţii minte?_


----------



## Le_Conquisteur

_Hi_

_Spanish Version_

Tu eres_ la amiga de Julia, soy Martin de Perú_
_Se Acuerda de Mi_

_Bye_

*El mensaje es para una muchacha


----------



## Trisia

The second sentence is an affirmation?! Then it's... _Ea îşi aminteşte de mine_ (makes no sense, but anyway)
I translated it originally as a question: "Do you remember me?" and I think that might be what you meant...

So I stand by my version (it's for a girl, yes).

(But then again, I don't really speak Spanish )

EDIT: It's easier and nicer if the title tells us what the question is about. 


> 4. UTILICE UN TÍTULO DESCRIPTIVO
> Use la palabra o frase de su duda para nombrar su hilo. No ponga como título: “Traducción”, “¿Cómo se dice?”, “Soy nuevo/a”, “Ayuda”, “Urgente”, etc.


 Thank you for you understanding


----------

